
I Hated Golf. Then I Played It - sharkweek
https://www.thestranger.com/slog/2019/07/05/40679533/i-hated-golf-then-i-actually-played-it
======
WarDores
This guy urged his sister not to marry a guy because he liked to golf? I'm
glad this turned around in the end, but damn, that's "surely he's
exaggerating" crazy.

------
jjohansson
Golf is an exercise in self control.

